# Internet connectivity problem-



## CannonFodder (May 5, 2011)

I'm running ubuntu 11.04 and I've fixed every glitch so far, found out it wasn't my graphics driver for the last error, I just just missing a package for unity.

The current error is that on my desktop once in a while it will lose connection and will take forever to come back on, I know it's not my signal strength because it has three bars and I have a badass wifi card.  What could it be though?


----------



## Xenke (May 5, 2011)

Could be Comcrap.

Do you have Comcrap?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 5, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Could be Comcrap.
> 
> Do you have Comcrap?


 No Coobridge communication LLC


----------



## ToeClaws (May 5, 2011)

Wireless is always a pain in the ass since there are so many things that can interfere and cause issues.  Momentary loss of signal could be one issue, excessive errors generated by a bad driver could be knocking it off, even the wireless router could be having issues (I had one once that would just drop and reboot randomly).  Hard to say.  Personally, I use wireless only as an absolute last resort.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 5, 2011)

ToeClaws said:


> Wireless is always a pain in the ass since there are so many things that can interfere and cause issues.  Momentary loss of signal could be one issue, excessive errors generated by a bad driver could be knocking it off, even the wireless router could be having issues (I had one once that would just drop and reboot randomly).  Hard to say.  Personally, I use wireless only as an absolute last resort.


 I don't like wireless either, but it is a last resort.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2011)

And now it's not working at all on my desktop :[


----------



## sunandshadow (May 6, 2011)

I've been having huge connectivity problems myself, but since I'm using Vista and wired internet it's pretty unlikely to be related.  My computer guru friend's guess about my problem is that the onboard networking on my motherboard is failing and I should buy a separate networking card to supersede the onboard one.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2011)

sunandshadow said:


> I've been having huge connectivity problems myself, but since I'm using Vista and wired internet it's pretty unlikely to be related.  My computer guru friend's guess about my problem is that the onboard networking on my motherboard is failing and I should buy a separate networking card to supersede the onboard one.


 I just bought my wifi card for my computer, so I doubt it's that.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2011)

I'd hate to double post again, but I've narrowed it down to something to do with my driver.
What can I do?


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 7, 2011)

Have you considdered trying out this distro?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> Have you considdered trying out this distro?


 I'm dual booting, on ubuntu it's not working.  I only use windows 7 if I really really need to.


----------



## Leafblower29 (May 7, 2011)

Well if you do consider switching the distro as a solution, switch to Linux Mint.


----------



## ArielMT (May 7, 2011)

Are you using Network Manager for your wireless connection?  If not, then which program are you using?  Does the program itself quit or go buggy when the wireless connection quits?

Also, I think Ubuntu still has a hardware diagnostics tool somewhere in its menu structure.  I don't remember where, because I'm not using either Gnome or Unity, and I'm still on 10.10 LTS.



Leafblower29 said:


> Well if you do consider switching the distro as a solution, switch to Linux Mint.


 
Ashley linked to Windows 7, not a distro of Linux or Unix.


----------



## Leafblower29 (May 7, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Ashley linked to Windows 7, not a distro of Linux or Unix.


 Humans can read you know.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Are you using Network Manager for your wireless connection?  If not, then which program are you using?  Does the program itself quit or go buggy when the wireless connection quits?
> 
> Also, I think Ubuntu still has a hardware diagnostics tool somewhere in its menu structure.  I don't remember where, because I'm not using either Gnome or Unity, and I'm still on 10.10 LTS.
> 
> ...


 Network manager, it's not buggy or such.
I tried using another antenna for it from another card, cause the other antenna was better, but ever since it won't get signal at all.  Even after putting it back.


----------



## sunandshadow (May 8, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I'd hate to double post again, but I've narrowed it down to something to do with my driver.
> What can I do?


 Mine turned out to be my driver also - I got an older driver from the manufacturer's web page, replaced the current one, and it works fine now


----------



## Thou Dog (May 9, 2011)

CannonFodder, at the risk of sounding like an idiot... if you lose connectivity on one computer do you lose it on the other as well, or is it one at a time?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 9, 2011)

Thou Dog said:


> CannonFodder, at the risk of sounding like an idiot... if you lose connectivity on one computer do you lose it on the other as well, or is it one at a time?


 Only my desktop.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 11, 2011)

Okay, I kinda got it working, I think.


----------

